# T3 dosing



## s&amp;ccoach (May 18, 2011)

Can someone give me a bullet proof 6 week dosing schedule please.

Will be running prop, 1 rip alongside as well as eca and albuterol on 2 week rotation.

Does t3 dose need to be spilt everyday or only certain amounts?


----------



## ausbuilt (Nov 22, 2010)

s&ccoach said:


> Can someone give me a bullet proof 6 week dosing schedule please.
> 
> Will be running prop, 1 rip alongside as well as eca and albuterol on 2 week rotation.
> 
> Does t3 dose need to be spilt everyday or only certain amounts?


if you're bulking 50mcg; if you're cutting 100mcg+300mcg T4; first thing in the morning, on an empty stomach, wait 30mins to eat.

take it 2days on, 2days off through your cycle.. no down regulation, and no rebound..


----------



## C.Hill (Nov 21, 2010)

Would you advise clen be taken on an empty stomach too aus?


----------



## ausbuilt (Nov 22, 2010)

C.Hill said:


> Would you advise clen be taken on an empty stomach too aus?


clen is not so important on an empty stomach, T3/T4 is..

However, as clen has a 36hour half life, i just take it all with the T3/T4 in the morning. Its important not to split the t3/t4 dose- must be taken all at once.


----------



## Pictor (Jan 10, 2011)

C.Hill said:


> Would you advise clen be taken on an empty stomach too aus?


Clen can be taken before, with or after food due to it's long half life mate...


----------



## C.Hill (Nov 21, 2010)

Lovely cheers for clearing that up lads


----------



## barsnack (Mar 12, 2011)

ausbuilt said:


> if you're bulking 50mcg; if you're cutting 100mcg+300mcg T4; first thing in the morning, on an empty stomach, wait 30mins to eat.
> 
> *take it 2days on, 2days off through your cycle*.. no down regulation, and no rebound..


does that include bulking and cutting or just cutting??


----------



## Pictor (Jan 10, 2011)

ausbuilt said:


> clen is not so important on an empty stomach, T3/T4 is..
> 
> However, as clen has a 36hour half life, i just take it all with the T3/T4 in the morning. Its important not to split the t3/t4 dose- must be taken all at once.


So I can take 160mcg Clen, 100mcg T3 and 300mcg T4 all together two days on two days off on a empty stomach?


----------



## ausbuilt (Nov 22, 2010)

big ste said:


> Clen can be taken before, with or after food due to it's long half life mate...


its not to do with the half-life, its to do with the pH balance in the stomach depending on food being present or not- T3/T4 is absorbed best with no food in the stomach.. clen is not so fussy..



barsnack said:


> does that include bulking and cutting or just cutting??


cutting/bulking is dosage related (a little when bulking increases protein synthesis, more when cutting speeds metabolsim far more..)

either way- 2day on/2 off and you have no issue with downregulation and subsequent rebound..


----------



## ausbuilt (Nov 22, 2010)

big ste said:


> So I can take 160mcg Clen, 100mcg T3 and 300mcg T4 all together two days on two days off on a empty stomach?


yes....

when cutting (low cal/low carb) conversion of t4 to t3 reduces... hence the T4 when cutting as well.. also keeps the ratio close to optimal


----------



## Pictor (Jan 10, 2011)

I always taper my Clen up but can I jump straight in with those T3/T4 doses mate? I take it there's no need to taper down either?


----------



## ausbuilt (Nov 22, 2010)

big ste said:


> I always taper my Clen up but can I jump straight in with those T3/T4 doses mate? I take it there's no need to taper down either?


you may need to taper up the clen (not the t3/t4) to get used to the shakes a little- to be frank on 2on/2off.. you never get over the shakes.. if you have no shakes.. the clen is not as effective.. your receptors are downregulating..

i tend not to taper up (you could for comfort); tapering down is a waste, and not required on 2 on/2off..


----------



## Pictor (Jan 10, 2011)

ausbuilt said:


> you may need to taper up the clen (not the t3/t4) to get used to the shakes a little- to be frank on 2on/2off.. you never get over the shakes.. if you have no shakes.. the clen is not as effective.. your receptors are downregulating..
> 
> i tend not to taper up (you could for comfort); tapering down is a waste, and not required on 2 on/2off..


Cheers mate :thumbup1:

Reps


----------



## Pictor (Jan 10, 2011)

Someone Rep Ausbuilt for me... I can't Rep :confused1:


----------



## barsnack (Mar 12, 2011)

do you think T3: Rise of the Machines was a dig at Arnies usage

P.S Repped him for ya


----------



## gaz_0001 (Jul 6, 2010)

ausbuilt, ive got some T3 & Clen sat here ready to go but im still researching its use etc.

Most of the threads ive come accross have yourself giving some solid advice in there.

Perhaps you could put what you know and advise of t3, t4 & clen into one big full comprehensive thread? Possibly a sticky for myself and other newbies to weight loss meds.


----------



## C.Hill (Nov 21, 2010)

I'm running t3 during my next bulking cycle as it increases PTOR, is it still 50mcg 2 day on 2 off?


----------



## barsnack (Mar 12, 2011)

C.Hill said:


> I'm running t3 during my next bulking cycle as it increases PTOR, is it still 50mcg 2 day on 2 off?


yeah from what i gather, does it matter when in cycle you run it, im running dbol for first 4 weeks but was thinking of using t3 for the 6weeks after, this okay


----------



## steeley (Sep 29, 2009)

Its seems the general concesus regarding T3 usage is indeed to run a 2 on 2 off schedule to avoid rebound etc but i have read that T4 can be run daily for long periods of time alongside GH without any complications.

Anyone have any thoughts regarding this?


----------



## steeley (Sep 29, 2009)

Empire Boy said:


> Given T3 and T4 and pretty much the same, except T3 is more potent...how much T4 is needed equal a 25mcg dose of T3? It seems T4 is much easier to get and loads cheaper...


100mcg


----------



## barsnack (Mar 12, 2011)

ausbuilt said:


> if you're bulking 50mcg; if you're cutting *100mcg+300mcg T4*; first thing in the morning, on an empty stomach, wait 30mins to eat.
> 
> take it 2days on, 2days off through your cycle.. no down regulation, and no rebound..


1.3 ratio im guessing


----------



## C.Hill (Nov 21, 2010)

WE NEED A T3/T4/CLEN etc STICKY!


----------



## Conscript (Sep 5, 2010)

I nominate Ausbuilt for a fat burner sticky!


----------



## ausbuilt (Nov 22, 2010)

gaz_0001 said:


> ausbuilt, ive got some T3 & Clen sat here ready to go but im still researching its use etc.
> 
> Most of the threads ive come accross have yourself giving some solid advice in there.
> 
> Perhaps you could put what you know and advise of t3, t4 & clen into one big full comprehensive thread? Possibly a sticky for myself and other newbies to weight loss meds.


not sure how to do this- think the mods decide what becomes a sticky; not everyone may agree with my approach- you can get temporarily higher metabolism by NOT doing 2on/2off.. but then you need to do short cycles; i think there is a benefit to doing longer periods but on the 2on/2 off; depends on how much of hurry you're in though.. problem with ED dosing at higher levels- you WILL get downregulation (measured by body temp or blood tests) and you WILL get a fat rebound as a result.. so i'm not a fan of ED dosing.



C.Hill said:


> I'm running t3 during my next bulking cycle as it increases PTOR, is it still 50mcg 2 day on 2 off?


yes for bulking 25-50mcg is fine- you're just increasing your PTOR and with AAS this will lead to better results of your cycle... its not enough to keep you lean while bulking (it may help a little, but its down to diet); people who are obsessed with "lean bulking" are losing a lot of results.. if you take to much T3 while bulking.. you won't make muscles grow faster, you'll just need to eat more..



barsnack said:


> yeah from what i gather, does it matter when in cycle you run it, im running dbol for first 4 weeks but was thinking of using t3 for the 6weeks after, this okay


from a PTOR (protein turnover rate) perspective, take it from the start (even 25mcg if you don't want to do 50mcg)- when taking more than 10mg of d-bol you've already doubled your androgen level, and you're eating more- and retaining more amino acids- however, what controls how much protein goes to muscle? T3... 25mcg is the same as an adult releases naturally- so you're at double your normal level; 25-50mcg is enough to really make use of the extra protein you retain on AAS.

Its best to use ON cycle...and best NOT to use POST cycle...



steeley said:


> Its seems the general concesus regarding T3 usage is indeed to run a 2 on 2 off schedule to avoid rebound etc but i have read that T4 can be run daily for long periods of time alongside GH without any complications.
> 
> Anyone have any thoughts regarding this?


sort of true.. your body only converts T4 to T3 as required... which means even if you take 200mcg, you may get 50mcg of t3 converting in your body... or you might get 2mcg.. or none.. depending on what your body thinks it needs... consequently T4 can be taken for longer without downregulating your own production; however, over 6-12 months, you will get a lower TSH reading as your body constantly perceives an over-production of T4... 2on/2off is good even for t4 with HGH...


----------



## s&amp;ccoach (May 18, 2011)

ausbuilt said:


> not sure how to do this- think the mods decide what becomes a sticky; not everyone may agree with my approach- you can get temporarily higher metabolism by NOT doing 2on/2off.. but then you need to do short cycles; i think there is a benefit to doing longer periods but on the 2on/2 off; depends on how much of hurry you're in though.. problem with ED dosing at higher levels- you WILL get downregulation (measured by body temp or blood tests) and you WILL get a fat rebound as a result.. so i'm not a fan of ED dosing.
> 
> yes for bulking 25-50mcg is fine- you're just increasing your PTOR and with AAS this will lead to better results of your cycle... its not enough to keep you lean while bulking (it may help a little, but its down to diet); people who are obsessed with "lean bulking" are losing a lot of results.. if you take to much T3 while bulking.. you won't make muscles grow faster, you'll just need to eat more..
> 
> ...


This is the first time I've seen someone suggest 2 days on 2 off for t3. Most just say take it straight for 6 or 8 weeks tapering up or down.

Should I taper if I adopt your method? Will only be using t3 with albuterol and eca 2 weeks on/off.

Will be a 6 week cut.

Cheers


----------



## ausbuilt (Nov 22, 2010)

barsnack said:


> 1.3 ratio im guessing


some where between 1:4 and 1:3 is the conversion ratio in the body.



Empire Boy said:


> Yes...actually, reading some more, it look like yes, 100mcg of T4 = 25mcg T3, however some stuff says if you swallow 300mcg of T4 your body won't convert it all to T3 but only converts what it needs...so you won't probably get much...bummer. But yes, we need a sticky clearing all this up...


 You're also correct.. you may not get that much T4 convert to T3.. ESPECIALLY when on low cals/low/zero carbs... in these circumstances the enzyme that converts t4 to t3 is at lower levels, and overall t3 production stops (and why you reach a plateau fat loss wise if dieting normally, even with ECA).

The only way (when cutting) to ensure your metabolism speeds up enough- take T3.. however, many when cutting are also taking HGH... and the conversion of T4 to T3 influences the use of HGH- so in this case, T4+T3 (in a reasonable 3:1 or 4:1 ratio) kicks up metabolism, and also keeps the ratio's about right..

another thing when cutting, to fool the body into thinking its NOT starving, adding both T4 AND T3 i believe keeps fat loss at a better rate than just T3 alone...


----------



## ausbuilt (Nov 22, 2010)

s&ccoach said:


> This is the first time I've seen someone suggest 2 days on 2 off for t3. Most just say take it straight for 6 or 8 weeks tapering up or down.
> 
> Should I taper if I adopt your method? Will only be using t3 with albuterol and eca 2 weeks on/off.
> 
> ...


you could get faster results just ramping up... staying at a high dose, then tapering down.... I say could... becuase most people pyramid, and this is a poor approach... you waste results on the way up (if time is of the essence) and then the taper down is not long enough to stop rebound..

the problem with tapering down- everyone assumes reducing 25-50mcg a week will do the trick.. it doesn't... the thryroid is not that fast to respond (actually neither is the HPTA- shutdown is around 12weeks there according to "male pill" trials- i.e 250mg/week test e); so you may need to have a long tail taper, staying on 12.5mcg for quite some time.. and then alternating T4/T3 (day on/day off) to try and pick up natural t3... This is not dnagerous nor life threatening... but it DOES make it difficult to keep lean post diet....

so on 2on/2off- no need to taper if you're experienced, if never used T3- take 50mcg/day (2on/2off) for the first week then go to 100mcg. If you need more than 100mcg, i'd add 300mcg T4; anymore than that- you're that fat you're not realistic about the amount of time you've allocated to cutting...

as you're not downregulating your own production, no need to taper down... this approach can keep you at max dosage for the longest period...

Do some research on Albuterol- its no where near as effective as Clenbuterol... its like saying codeine is as effective as morphine (yes same class of drugs, but no where near similar effect)

I like doing clen+T3 2days, 2days on ECA+ Yohimbine HCl, then repeat..


----------



## s&amp;ccoach (May 18, 2011)

So your saying after 6 weeks of t3 just stop don't taper.


----------



## ausbuilt (Nov 22, 2010)

s&ccoach said:


> So your saying after 6 weeks of t3 just stop don't taper.


correct, as you will still have a normal T3 level.. thats the whole idea..


----------



## Guest (Jul 25, 2011)

DrHunter said:


> I nominate Ausbuilt for a fat burner sticky!


i nominate ausbuilt to be the new prime minister!


----------



## Conscript (Sep 5, 2010)

ricky23 said:


> i nominate ausbuilt to be the new prime minister!


Free cans of Fosters for everyone!!! Struth, I'd vote for him!!!


----------



## The Ultimate Warrior (Dec 20, 2010)

DrHunter said:


> Free cans of Fosters for everyone!!! Struth, I'd vote for him!!!


i'de vote him in, provided I could be one of his backbenchers (giggety)


----------



## JANIKvonD (Jul 7, 2011)

u should def think about a big fat burner sticky aus....not just t3 clen but all the big hitters (dnp clen t3 t4 eca yohimbine etc) effectivness rates and a potential time scale of fatloss + effect and sides?


----------



## Conscript (Sep 5, 2010)

This read reminds me. I need to get some more tiromel from ADC


----------



## ausbuilt (Nov 22, 2010)

DrHunter said:


> Free cans of Fosters for everyone!!! Struth, I'd vote for him!!!


LOL Fosters is PURE marketing, i don't think anyone in Oz has drunk Fosters since the 80s..

http://www.vb.com.au/

now THAT is the quintessential East Coast Oz beer...



JPaycheck said:


> i'de vote him in, provided I could be one of his backbenchers (giggety)


I know you're up for anything to do with the word "back" ;-)


----------



## need2bodybuild (May 11, 2011)

So if taking t3 on a cutting diet (low carbs, low cals) since t3 is speeding up the metabolism, is there a need for a refeed day or is t3 already doing what a refeed would do?

I'm taking t3 and refeeding with high carbs, no fat, moderate protein. I'm wondering if i'm wasting time doing this?


----------



## Incredible Bulk (Sep 19, 2007)

why is t3 to be taken on empty stomach?

this is news to me


----------



## 6083 (Jun 21, 2007)

ausbuilt said:


> Do some research on Albuterol- its no where near as effective as Clenbuterol... its like saying codeine is as effective as morphine (yes same class of drugs, but no where near similar effect)


Ive heard and read a lot recently saying Albuterol is more effective than clen for fat loss, less side effects and also effective at building muscle.

sites like steroid.com and mesmorphosis.com love the stuff

Why do you say that it is Less effective than Clen?


----------



## C.Hill (Nov 21, 2010)

I've always taken my t3 with fatburners on an empty stomach half hour before food or fasted cardio?


----------



## Mars (Aug 25, 2007)

Incredible Bulk said:


> why is t3 to be taken on empty stomach?
> 
> this is news to me


Because all foods contain certain degrees of T3 binding constituents, taking T3 with or after food substantially decreases the amount of T3 that is absorbed into the blood.

You should ideally take it first thing in the morning with a glass of water.


----------



## NorthernSoul (Nov 7, 2011)

Tbh, I never really have an empty stomache LOL First thing in the morning I eat 2 whole meal peices of toast with 6 eggs scrambled. Last thing at night I will chuck down a small turkey fillet and every 2 hours in between..So What I'm actually doing it taking it with my meal replacement shake, so hopefully the food I ate 2 hours before will have been digested or nearly digested enough for the t3 to absorb into the system...along with me shake offcourse.

Does that sound ok?


----------



## xpower (Jul 28, 2009)

Get up

Take T3 with water.

wait 30 mins

Eat


----------



## need2bodybuild (May 11, 2011)

need2bodybuild said:


> So if taking t3 on a cutting diet (low carbs, low cals) since t3 is speeding up the metabolism, is there a need for a refeed day or is t3 already doing what a refeed would do?
> 
> I'm taking t3 and refeeding with high carbs, no fat, moderate protein. I'm wondering if i'm wasting time doing this?


Forget this post, i'm being thick, i know the answer.


----------



## ste08 (Jan 4, 2009)

Just come across this thread an have a query as i am using clenbuterol myself at the moment.

I am 8 weeks into dieting and have another 4 weeks remaining. I have been using clen at 120mcg ED, i started at 40mcg week 1, 80mcg week 2 and then 120mcg week 3 and onwards.

Am i at risk of a fat rebound at the end of this?

Also, i was thinkin of adding in T3, T4 for the remaining 4 weeks, shall i run this in 2 on, 2 off fashion?

Is it too late to knock my clen back to 2 on, 2 off too to aviod the fat rebound?

Ausbuilt, ur input would be much appreciated.

Cheers


----------



## Pictor (Jan 10, 2011)

ste08 said:


> Just come across this thread an have a query as i am using clenbuterol myself at the moment.
> 
> I am 8 weeks into dieting and have another 4 weeks remaining. I have been using clen at 120mcg ED, i started at 40mcg week 1, 80mcg week 2 and then 120mcg week 3 and onwards.
> 
> ...


You shouldn't get a rebound coming off Clen unless your diet is sh!te mate, I wouldn't run T3 unless your on cycle as You'll lose muscle and yes, you'll get abit of a rebound off the T3 as you'll shut your thyroid down and can take afew weeks to recover properly!


----------



## Pictor (Jan 10, 2011)

ste08 said:


> Just come across this thread an have a query as i am using clenbuterol myself at the moment.
> 
> I am 8 weeks into dieting and have another 4 weeks remaining. I have been using clen at 120mcg ED, i started at 40mcg week 1, 80mcg week 2 and then 120mcg week 3 and onwards.
> 
> ...





Big Ste said:


> You shouldn't get a rebound coming off Clen unless your diet is sh!te mate, I wouldn't run T3 unless your on cycle as You'll lose muscle and yes, you'll get abit of a rebound off the T3 as you'll shut your thyroid down and can take afew weeks to recover properly!


T3 2 on/off isn't worth while for just 4 weeks mate, it's along term method... If your going to run the T3 regardless then I'd just run 100mcg/day for the 4/6 weeks (if I was on cycle)


----------



## ste08 (Jan 4, 2009)

Well I am also running test prop and anavar too and have been doin for the past 8 weeks.

If i was to throw it in for the next 4 weeks at the dosage u suggested, would the shut down be worth the only 4 weeks of usage? Shall i do without?

Cheers for your comments Ste,


----------



## Pictor (Jan 10, 2011)

ste08 said:


> Well I am also running test prop and anavar too and have been doin for the past 8 weeks.
> 
> If i was to throw it in for the next 4 weeks at the dosage u suggested, would the shut down be worth the only 4 weeks of usage? Shall i do without?
> 
> Cheers for your comments Ste,


Personally for just 4 weeks I wouldn't bother mate, but don't get me wrong you'd still see results if diet is right but I'd run for at lease 6 weeks myself, rebound wise that depends on diet and training/cardio post T3/Cycle!

If you keep your diet sensible along with cardio for afew weeks after you shouldn't gain that much back if any!


----------



## ste08 (Jan 4, 2009)

Ok cheers Ste, ill take all this on board. Thanks


----------



## BodyBuilding101 (Mar 8, 2006)

Does the no eating rule for 30min after taking T3 apply to pre-workout drinks?

First thing after I get up is take my T3 and then my pre-workout once I'm ready, so usually with 30 min of taking my T3. Will this reduce the effectiveness/absorption of the T3?


----------



## Pictor (Jan 10, 2011)

BodyBuilding101 said:


> Does the no eating rule for 30min after taking T3 apply to pre-workout drinks?
> 
> First thing after I get up is take my T3 and then my pre-workout once I'm ready, so usually with 30 min of taking my T3. Will this reduce the effectiveness/absorption of the T3?


I was taking my T3, Clen, Yohimbine and Jack3d all at the same time pre-workout fasted... Ausbuilt reckoned that was fine as long as I could handle the sides!


----------



## BodyBuilding101 (Mar 8, 2006)

Big Ste said:


> I was taking my T3, Clen, Yohimbine and Jack3d all at the same time pre-workout fasted... Ausbuilt reckoned that was fine as long as I could handle the sides!


Thanks mate


----------



## TARGET6 (Jul 29, 2014)

BodyBuilding101 said:


> Thanks mate


----------



## TARGET6 (Jul 29, 2014)

I've got the most ridiculously clean diet and right now want to rip down, muscle loss isn't that important, I can rebuild.

Can somebody give me the low down on what supplements to take for shredding fat. I don't care what they are, just offer some suggestions please. Thanks all.


----------



## TARGET6 (Jul 29, 2014)

Its an old topic I know but you guys can help me, hence my reply. I want to do my first steroid cycle for cutting. What products do I buy, do I need other products for the off cycle and what are the dosages please? Thanks


----------



## Fluke82 (Sep 10, 2015)

TARGET6 said:


> Its an old topic I know but you guys can help me, hence my reply. I want to do my first steroid cycle for cutting. What products do I buy, do I need other products for the off cycle and what are the dosages please? Thanks


Standard cycle

Test E 500mg weeks 1-12

HCG 1000ui PW weeks 1-12

AI as needed (do some research into aromasin/arimidex and high and low estrogen sides). If easier, take 12.5mg aromasin e3d imo and assess weeks 3-14

weeks 15-19

Clomid 100/100/50/50

Nolva 40/20/20/20

People have different recommendation on doses, timings etc but that is pretty much the base. It can be tinkered as you like but it will serve you well.

Run a calorie deficit, lift heavy, rest adequately.


----------



## TARGET6 (Jul 29, 2014)

Drogon said:


> Thanks for the reply, appreciated. Im new to steroids, what is the full name and abbreviations for Test E, HCG, ui? PW presume is post workout?





Drogon said:


> Standard cycle
> 
> Test E 500mg weeks 1-12
> 
> ...


----------



## Fluke82 (Sep 10, 2015)

PW is per week

Testosterone enanthate

HCG just google lol ui is the dosage.


----------



## TAFFY (Jun 3, 2009)

i always need to go for pee in middle of night i normally take my t3 then


----------

